# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Albumi im!

## Gregu

Si fotograf i vjeter qe jam, do mundohem te sjell foto te ndryshme te bera personalisht!
Po fillojm me dimrin, pasi qe edhe jemi aty!
Shpresoj t'ju pelqejne.

----------


## Gregu



----------


## prishtinase

gregu foto nr 2  me pelqen shum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gregu

Nderrojm pak temen e fotove!

----------


## Gregu

I mblodha vetem per ty...!






P.S. *prishtinase*, me vjen mire qe te pakten nje foto po te pelqen! hahaha

----------


## Gregu

(duke mbledhur bar: grat duke punuar, era fryen(shiko plepat me larte) kosa mbeshtetur mbi bar, djepi me femije...!)

----------


## sam1r

Fotografi te bukura Greg, pergezime per kte album te veqant.. :buzeqeshje: 

Me respekt,
*sam1r*

----------


## Gregu

> Fotografi te bukura Greg, pergezime per kte album te veqant..
> 
> Me respekt,
> *sam1r*


Falemnderit,

Me vjen mire qe ju pelqejn fotot.
Shpresoj se nuk do ju zhgenjej ne vazhdim :buzeqeshje: 

Gregu

----------


## Gregu



----------


## Gregu

Dikur haja fruta nga kjo peme!

P.S. disa foto i kam bere me aparat digital kurse disa me telefon (keto qe e mbajne daten dhe oren me numra te vegjen, si kjo e fundit).

----------


## Gregu

Prishtina ne dite vere!

----------


## Gregu

Saimir Strati duke punuar kalin me pastruese dhembesh, me te cilin edhe eshte futur ne librin e gines!




E si mos te pijsh uje nga ky burim i fresket!

----------


## sweetshejtone

*Shume foto te bukura.....Me pelqyen shume..*

----------


## Gregu

Vazhdojm ne atmosfere bore!






_Per arsye personale, nderhyra ne fytyren e nipit!_

----------


## Gregu

Shkatrrimi i natyres nga dora e njeriut!




Shqiptarve as kinezet nuk ua kalojn per kapuca!

----------


## Gregu

Do ta kete veshtire te ngrohi dhomen brenda, duke pare si eshte jashte! hahaha

----------


## Gregu

Aty ne mes, disa kane dalur ne Pik-Nik!


Shkodra, Kalaja e Rozafes, Lumi dhe ura e Bunes!


Gjithmon ka nje "drite" ne mes te erresires!

----------


## Zonja

Aty ne mes, disa kane dalur ne Pik-Nik!

Vetem  për  ty  Gregu -Pllumb, :buzeqeshje: 

I  shikova  keto  foto  tujat këtu, ma shtuen  mallin  shumë,  Lulet kuptohet që ne grat  i dojna  gjith, por  kur e  shikova   Booren  fortë  më  pëlqyen  ta lakmova  shum që  e ke  shkel  at  Boorë,  po kur  i  shikova  ato  fusha  me njerz  tu kosit mu kujtue  se  babai  im i ndjeri  shumë  ësht mundue me këtë  punë  të  rand...  
 :rrotullo syte:   Kur  i  shikova    fushate  me  Bakti  mu dukt  se  jam edhe  une  dikun aty, pse isha moti  nji  Bareshë  e  bukur,  sot   jam  zonjë  e  shtëpis  rriti famile, jo  qingja dhe  dele,  por  ajo  kohë  paska  qenë  ma  e   LUMTURA   në  jetë, për  at  që  rinija  ishte  dhe  të  gjitha  ishin   ma  mirë...

Të  deshiroj  punë  shumë  e  lodhje  pak  i nderuari Gregu që ne shikusit  
të kanqemi me  punën tande  siq  po knaqemi  gjithmonë  aferim...

Të  nderojm  dhe  rrespektojm  unë  Zonja  me  Famile... :Lulja3:

----------


## Hard_Style

Gregu fotot me Bor po me len pa frym...shum shum foto te bukura ...

----------


## Jack Watson

Ku janë janë bërë fotot #15?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

